# Many, Many Thanks to All



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am sorry I have been slow in posting this Thank-you. The flu bug took me down and very slow getting over it.
I want to Thank all of you that participated with helping the AMA Rescue Auction have a very successful event. Thanks to all that contributed either with donations of items or monetary gifts. Thanks to the gals that came to the show and helped out with the Auction. 
Without the help and support of Spoiled Maltese members we would not be able to help the amount of Rescues that we have been doing. 
Bless you all for your constant love and support you give to our AMA Rescues.
I dont have a final figure, but know its over $10,000. Will let you all know when I get the last amount total from Judy.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's excellent news! When I retire in 3.5 years (not that I'm counting the days!) I want to be you! Rescue must be such a rewarding experience!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That sure sounds like a great number. Hopefully it will help save many more wonderful fluffs.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for all you do for the fluffs.


----------

